# My Shepherd



## stvang01 (Mar 26, 2012)

This is my 13 month old female "Gabi vom Gildaf". She was bred by Melinda Clark at Vom Gildaf K9. We are currently working on achieving our BH, which we should be able to earn at 15 months. She has started some foundation work in bite work. She is also training as a SAR dog. Gabi is Handler Owned and Trained.

She has both DDR and West working lines in her.

Pre-lim Hips : Very Good
Pre-lim Elbows: Normal 

Pedigree: http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=709947

Sire: U-CH SG3 Buzz vom Gildaf "Buzz" CGC BH AD HIC
Dam: Angel von Sandokan CGC BH

Let me know what you guys think!

Amatuer photography and stacking!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I *love* her dark face and toe markings. She's a looker for sure!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

She is absolutely spectacular!


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

What a stunner! She has a gorgeous head and face and she looks like she is in great shape. You must be very happy with her.


----------



## stvang01 (Mar 26, 2012)

I am happy with her. She is my first shepherd. I waited 3 years to find a great breeder which I did and to learn about the bred before making the jump. 

I am sure a few you guys know what kind of breeder Melinda Clark is and what kind of dogs come from her and if you dont visit www.gildafk9.com


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

love that last picture, she is a stunner!


----------



## stvang01 (Mar 26, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> love that last picture, she is a stunner!


Thank you


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

She is beautiful!!!! I also love her face!! Dark and very beautiful. I could get lost in those eyes.....
Congratz on your girl! The best of luck to you both on the BH. Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

What a beautiful dark sable!


----------



## stvang01 (Mar 26, 2012)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> She is beautiful!!!! I also love her face!! Dark and very beautiful. I could get lost in those eyes.....
> Congratz on your girl! The best of luck to you both on the BH. Can't wait to see more pictures.


Some people say she gets it from her grandpa "V Puck vom Grafental SchH III".


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

What a good lookin girl! Koshka says HUBBA HUBBA. Hee.


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

Beautiful girl! She reminds me a lot of her daddy. 

I have a vom Gildaf dog as well (Blaise vom Gildaf). She is a full sibling to Gabi's daddy (Buzz). So, I guess that would make her Gabi's aunt, lol.


----------



## stvang01 (Mar 26, 2012)

Geeheim said:


> Beautiful girl! She reminds me a lot of her daddy.
> 
> I have a vom Gildaf dog as well (Blaise vom Gildaf). She is a full sibling to Gabi's daddy (Buzz). So, I guess that would make her Gabi's aunt, lol.


Didnt Blaise just have a litter?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she is stunning but I am rather biased when it comes to those dark sable dawgs


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

lovely


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

stvang01 said:


> Didnt Blaise just have a litter?


Yup! About 3 weeks ago she had a litter of 6 (3male/3female).


----------



## stvang01 (Mar 26, 2012)

Here is are videos of Gabi and I working when she was 10 months. I have to get some updated videos.

Just a short run practicing for the BH.




 
A call off




 
Send away with platz


----------



## Gildafk9 (Mar 26, 2012)

She looks great. I'm very proud of both of you. You are doing a great job with her. I can't wait to see her get her BH this summer!


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

I agree with Melinda she looks GREAT!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

How did I miss this thread??...who hid it from me??  aranoid:

Hi Stephen!! :welcome:
Where have you been???.....we have missed you guys at training.....


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

:wild: She's gorgeous!


----------

